# Lamborghini Reventon color code?



## molz (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone have the color code for the new Lamborghini Reventon? I believe the color is actually called Reventon too!


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (molz)*

looks grey to me.


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (topcarbon1)*

It's a special matte finish grey. Not sure of the color code or if they're going to give it out.


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (ElecMoHwk)*

it probably some super rare expensive multi secret step process.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (65dunebuggy)*

You could try Lamborghini themselves? I know someone who did that to find out the green LP640 colour - Drago Verde


----------



## Uberbus (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (Phunkshon)*

Grey Barra.


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (molz)*

I need front seats....if anyone is selling them IM me...


----------



## NarcoGli (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (Rodrigo18)*

i'd love to know the color code....


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (molz)*

I think it's gray








Take a look at this link --> Lamborghin reventon
or this one http://www.diseno-art.com/ency....html


----------



## Shawn ISM (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Lamborghini Reventon color code? (molz)*

"Does anyone have the color code for the new Lamborghini Reventon? I believe the color is actually called Reventon too!"
"I need front seats....if anyone is selling them IM me..."
Hi guys my name is Shawn the ISM happy to help when I have some free time.
Good news is you have the name right or at lest one of the names Limbo calls it. The paint is unique to Reventon and called Grey Barra or Grigio Reventon both names are right. The bad news you can’t get the paint code you can only have the paint ordered if you own one. 
For the person looking for the seats it’s the same thing you have to own a Reventon to have Lamborghini make them for you.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

can you get one of the seats from raceseats.com? really expensive, but just maybe?


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

i doubt that you will find a color code for the revention.


----------



## tumtum27 (May 20, 2008)

GO7898HLGI7382HHKLGH-007-LHSOV... Theres some more I can't remember it all right now.


----------



## MrCollin (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (tumtum27)*

Here you go:
Im painting my Audi in this color


----------



## datnguyen9999 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: (MrCollin)*

Hi







,
So how much all together for the reventon paints ?


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (MrCollin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrCollin* »_Here you go:
Im painting my Audi in this color









ok so what kind of paint is this ingrediant list from? it dont look like sikkens/lesonal or ppg/omni. too hard to just select the same tonar names from lesonal and get the right color out of it.


----------



## ramlinman (Feb 8, 2010)

did anyone ever get this figured out?


----------



## white out (Jan 13, 2011)

From what I've heard, you need more than just the VIN to get the pain. Lambo is keeping it top secret. The only place that I know who has the color code is platinum collision in LA. They repaired a Reventon and acquired the code (which they will not release); they painted an '03 Murci with Premiere kit in Reventon code, it looked menacing. 

Nick


----------



## ramlinman (Feb 8, 2010)

HERE YOU GO!

07-09 reventon PPG code 924486

09 grigio reventon PPG code 926826


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

55378008


----------



## skr1107 (Jul 31, 2017)

it probably some super rare expensive multi secret step process.


----------

